# Nên mua chả cua đặc sản Huế ở đâu ngon?



## trieuquang198812 (5/11/21)

Nhiều anh chị tìm mua chả cua huế nhưng khác phân vân nơi bán nào uy tính và liệu khu mình có nơi nào bán không? thì hôm nay mình chia sẽ bạn những địa chỉ khá phổ biến và chất lượng nha!

Trươc khi mua chả cua huế bạn cần biết thị trường chia ra nhiều loại dành cho nhiều đối tượng nếu là quán ăn hay quán bán bún bò thì chả cua huế loại này giá sẽ rẻ hơn còn nếu bạn mua về dùng  trong gia đình thì nên chọn loại chả cua có nhiều nạc cua để chonh được loại ưng ý bạn cần biết giá của từng loại và các nhân biết qua bài chả cua huế của chúng tôi đề chọn loại cụ thể!






Hiện nổi tiếng và những nơi bán chả cua góc huế khá nhiều chúng tôi sẽ liệt kê 2 địa chỉ khá uy tín bạn có thể tìm mua nha

1. Đầu tiên là vinafood.net: hiện là nơi sản xuất và cung cấp các loại thực phẩm cho gia đình và các quán, nha hàng cũng như xuất ăn công nghiệp nên bạn có thể liên hệ để mua qua:

- Địa chỉ: 36 Đỗ Công Tường, Tân Quý, Tân Phú, HCM
- Tel: 0935 655 753
- Website: vinafood.net

2. Cơ sở sản xuất chả cua và chả cá giá sỉ: nơi này chuyên về chả cá và chả cua. bạn cũng có thê liên hệ với đơn vị này và đương nhiên chả cua nơi này phổ biến là dùng kinh doanh

- Địa chỉ: 34 Đỗ Công Tường, Tân Quý, Tân Phú, HCM
- Tel: 0906 431 619
- Website: chacagiasi.net

3. Ruốt nấu bún bò: Đây cũng là nơi bạn có thể tìm mua chả cua ngon góc huế để dùng trong món bún bò nếu quan tâm bạn có thể liên hệ qua:

- Địa chỉ: 62/2 Đường TL40, Phường Thạnh Lộc, Q12, TP.HCM
- Web: ruocnaubunbohue.com

Hy vọng chúng tôi đã giới thiệu đường bạn vài địa điểm để chọn mua, chúc bạn có thể tìm mua được sản phẩm ưng ý và làm ra những món ngon cho gia đình mình dùng nhé


----------

